# Cheap LED lighting for fishroom



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice find. Looks bright.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Very interesting . Please let us know about plant growth and such as you use them .


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

will do, I got 6 of them. plan is to use 1 per 10 gallon you see above (there are 4 just not all setup yet) then the two on the 20L, I orderd 3 more for a 29 below the 20 pictured.

I need to brainstorm a way to mount them. I'm thinking gutters like the led strip lights. but I want something lower profile. if I could find some 2inch wide 1/2inch tall Aluminum C-channel for cheap that would be the ticket.


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like those are 6000K's. If they work out, they will turn out to be really awesome, cheaper alternatives. Good find! Please keep us posted. Am looking for ways to light up a plated vertical wall that I am planning to do behind my 75G


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice find!

how did you wire them? Did you add a 2 pronged plug to plug it into the outlet?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

yeah they come with little wire clip terminals to wire them up. I just cut the end off an old 2 pronged extensions cord and wired 2 of them to it. I'll do a neater job when I figure out a more permanent housing though. leaning toard doing the ole gutter lights for them unless I can find something better.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 8, 2016)

A suggestion.
I like to keep the high Voltage stuff away from the water. I would extend the low Voltage wiring to the led panel and put the power supplies a safe distance from the water.
I built my own led lighting using strip lights and 12V computer style power supplies. The supplies are under the tank and the low Voltage wires run up to the tank cover. One advantage of the strips is that you can cut them to the approximate length of the tank and get really uniform lighting.
My approach was a bit more expensive and took a bit more work. I have 72W of led's over a four foot long tank at a cost of about $35 (excluding the cost of the substrate the led's are mounted on).


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kampo said:


> yeah they come with little wire clip terminals to wire them up. I just cut the end off an old 2 pronged extensions cord and wired 2 of them to it.


I am not knowledgeable about electrical stuff. Did it matter which wire you hooked up to to which prong on the electical cord?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Technically brown is "hot" or black in the US..
Blue is neutral..
Why they list as anode and cathode is beyond me..








On the outlet the "wide" blade is neutral. Narrow one is hot..
Narrow...black..brown
wide.. white.. blue..
But shouldn't make a difference really in this case.. but the above is "best" procedure.. 
Of course your plugs could be wired wrong ect..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

jeffkrol said:


> Technically brown is "hot" or black in the US..
> Blue is neutral..


An easy way to remember this is that if you touch the hot wire, you'll either end up dead (black) or poop your pants (brown).


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Technically brown is "hot" or black in the US..
> Blue is neutral..
> Why they list as anode and cathode is beyond me..
> On the outlet the "wide" blade is neutral. Narrow one is hot..
> ...


Thank you very much, this is exactly what I needed!

Bump:


Darkblade48 said:


> An easy way to remember this is that if you touch the hot wire, you'll either end up dead (black) or poop your pants (brown).


this will definitely help me remember. lol


----------

